# First post!Diet opinions needed



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

I have been lifting for about 5 years, but only recently concentrating on diet and routine. The diet I have devised is a result of reading the information and opinions available on this site, and have tried to incoporate as much as I can into my routine. After 8 weeks I feel its time to get some outside opinion and advice to help spot any holes and glaring mistakes.

Portion = 5-7oz

Breakfast (8.00-9.00am)

Cereal with rasins, small weight gain shake, sometimes eggs (2x), multivitamin

Lunch (12.00pm)

Portion cod/chicken, in sauce with veg, apple, sometimes cereal bar

Early afternoon (2.30pm)

Portion cod/chicken/beef, with cheese and peas, possibly eggs if not before

Late afternoon (4.30-5.00pm)

Portion cod/chicken/beef, with cheese and peas

PWO(6.00pm)

Mass gainer whey shake, rasins

On rest days normally some type of potato salady thing

Dinner (approx hour after WO)

Variable, but chicken/steak etc with veg

Supper (11.30pm-12.00am)

Sometimes eggs (2x), cottage cheese glass of milk

I have gained about 6lb in the past eight weeks, although do not feel like I have increased in size. Any opinions and advice you can give will be greatfully recieved.Cheers,

John

P.S Sorry for any possible duplication, this is the second time I have written this as the first attempt did not seem to post...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looks good to me bro.

I would add some more protein to your first meal though.

I am not a big believer in the protein shakes and bars and such. They are fine to add some extra protein as a supp but for the most part whole foods are better.

If you can help it I would eat your fruits in the morning and the vegetables in the afternoon. I say this because the fruits are higher in the Glycemic Index and the body can take in the carbs earlier in the morning and after a workout.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

if u are trying to bulk i believe ur carbs are pretty low...

i would drop the weight gain BS shakes... empty calories from sugar... replace them with either pure protein or meats/eggs etc..

add carbs on "dinner"... the 2 meals following WO should be the meals with the largest amount of carbs for many reason that i cant even be bothered to post..

i wouldnt eat many raisins and i would definitely substiture cereal with Oats..... and have eggs and cottage cheese before bed without milk... too much sugar for a pre-bed meal

have the weight gainer PWO only... a full serving though... ur weight/height/body type/age is required..

other than that u got a pretty solid diet..


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Well thats exactly what I wanted. I have always had trouble gaining weight/muscle. Up the carbs PWO and increase protein in the morning. Cheers guys, will keep y'all updated,

John


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Spot on mate. Nice avatar too


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Why thank you, Thundercats Ho! and all that.

Have added portion of rice to afternoon meals to up the calories a bit...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

0900-1200 is too long with no food when bulking. buy a bag of unsalted nuts or something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

i used to be a 150lb "hardgainer". then i upped my kcals intake from 300kcals-4500kcals/day. now i realise there is no such word as hardaginer, its just excuses made by people that are not prepared to eat enough. in the last 6 months i have put on abotu 25lbs of mass. about 2-3lb of that is fat.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea me too. I put on 3 pounds of muscle and 25 pounds of fat on. So gaining is really easy


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

up the volume then...at least its good to know Im eating the right stuff...


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

James.Titor said:


> i used to be a 150lb "hardgainer". then i upped my kcals intake from 300kcals-4500kcals/day. now i realise there is no such word as hardaginer, its just excuses made by people that are not prepared to eat enough. in the last 6 months i have put on abotu 25lbs of mass. about 2-3lb of that is fat.


well said


----------

